# Afzelia burl vase in progress



## pete00 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing special, just wanted to show some pretty wood.

Im not done turning and shaping yet, 
but had to stop for a while, so i just got some tung oil on it to show color....i think its purdy.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 12, 2007)

That's looking very nice!


----------



## bnoles (Jan 12, 2007)

That is one awesome piece of wood you have going.  I love the form you have designed also.

Please be sure to show us the finished product when you are done.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2007)

Real nice.


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice [^]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see it when it is finished.[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2007)

Awsome... how are you hollowing.. are you drilling or using a turning tool on the lathe?

Be sure to post picture when finished....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2007)

Awsome... how are you hollowing.. are you drilling or using a turning tool on the lathe?

Be sure to post picture when finished....


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2007)

There's an echo in here!



Nice piece of wood!!!!!!!!  I also like the shape, but exceptional piece of wood!!![][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 12, 2007)

What Ed said[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice wood and turning.  That's going to be a gorgeous piece of art, when you're finished.  Heck, it's gorgeous now.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pete, saying a piece of Afzelia burl is nothing special is like saying a Harley is just a motorcycle. My second favorite burl (Amboyna is first), and that's gonna be one nice vase![]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Awsome... how are you hollowing.. are you drilling or using a turning tool on the lathe?



Chuck
thanks....
used drill bit in chuck on the tail stock.
drill press, hand drill will work just as good

for these small sizes (bud vase) all we need is a hole around 5" deep, 3/4 inch round, or a little less. I have some plastic test tubes i insert so folks can put water in to hold real flowers if they want. I trim down the tube to just stick out of the top, so folks can grab it . 

pete


----------



## pete00 (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Pete, saying a piece of Afzelia burl is nothing special is like saying a Harley is just a motorcycle. My second favorite burl (Amboyna is first), and that's gonna be one nice vase![]



LOL...... al right Billy let me rephrase the statement.
I did nothing special,mother nature did a great job.

 Just wanted to show why from now on i will refere to Afzelia as "Billy's Wood".......[][]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

It's taking shape, nice wood!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

Very pleasing shape, wood and finish. Lookin' good.


----------

